# Steyr 5.56 AUG



## 7point62 (Nov 7, 2008)

How do you like this weapon? How does it compare to other 5.56 weapons you have fired? I know our brethren are issued these...For me that bullpup design would take some getting used to.


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2008)

Bullpup format doesn't take much to get used to.
 The trigger system is rubbish, the single shot lock out to change it from semi to fully auto is not real flash, the two stage trigger pressure (when the lock out button is not locked out) is woeful. 
 Being bullpup it's a nice compact weapon, nice balance, it's accurate, the fold up front grip is a bit average, doesn't make for the best stable platform, many fold it up and leave it there, I did.
 I never had a problem with the mags, being able to see through them was a bonus, I found them to be tough enough for the job, I never broke one.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I like the see-through mag. I was thinking that changing mags quickly would be awkward with it kind of under your right arm--presuming you are firing right-handed. In other words it might require you to bring the weapon further out of ready position to effect the change.


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not hard to get used to, the stoppage drills are quick and easy and like any weapon, the more you use it the easier and quicker it comes.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 7, 2008)

digrar said:


> It's not hard to get used to, the stoppage drills are quick and easy and like any weapon, the more you use it the easier and quicker it comes.



Have you seen what Microtech is doing with the Steyr AUG? A buddy has one coming in soon. See:

http://www.msarinc.com/stg556.html


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 7, 2008)

digrar said:


> Bullpup format doesn't take much to get used to.
> The trigger system is rubbish, the single shot lock out to change it from semi to fully auto is not real flash, the two stage trigger pressure (when the lock out button is not locked out) is woeful.
> Being bullpup it's a nice compact weapon, nice balance, it's accurate, the fold up front grip is a bit average, doesn't make for the best stable platform, many fold it up and leave it there, I did.
> I never had a problem with the mags, being able to see through them was a bonus, I found them to be tough enough for the job, I never broke one.




I was waiting to see a steyr thread here..lol

I agree with ya Mate..I don't use the front grip either, using the trigger guard instead. The scope could do with being a little more powerful.

It can also be changed into a LSW(light support weapon) with a quick change of the barrel into a longer, heavier one, along with the sighting systems.


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2008)

7point62 said:


> How do you like this weapon? How does it compare to other 5.56 weapons you have fired? I know our brethren are issued these...For me that bullpup design would take some getting used to.



The bullpup design is very ergonomic, much more so than an M4 for example, therefore it becomes comfortable to use very quickly.




digrar said:


> Bullpup format doesn't take much to get used to.
> The trigger system is rubbish, the single shot lock out to change it from semi to fully auto is not real flash, the two stage trigger pressure (when the lock out button is not locked out) is woeful.
> Being bullpup it's a nice compact weapon, nice balance, it's accurate, the fold up front grip is a bit average, doesn't make for the best stable platform, many fold it up and leave it there, I did.
> I never had a problem with the mags, being able to see through them was a bonus, I found them to be tough enough for the job, I never broke one.



lock out button :confused: In 'not gay world' we call that a safety catch 
I liked the two stage trigger, as a lead scout my rifle was on auto all the time to give me the instant option either way.
The foregrip is a POS, mine was up all the time except when putting alot of rounds downrange where the barrel got too hot to do that.
The mags are good, tough as hell, being see through was great, they are too bulky though.



7point62 said:


> Yeah, I like the see-through mag. I was thinking that changing mags quickly would be awkward with it kind of under your right arm--presuming you are firing right-handed. In other words it might require you to bring the weapon further out of ready position to effect the change.



Again, it's a very ergonomic rifle, the mag change is easy and quick.

It was a nice rifle to use/carry, however I didn't trust it.
The Aussie Steyr's were particularily shitty rifles, Lithgow obviously doesn't hire Kiwis. :cool:
It's heavy but due to it's design the weight is close to the body making it quite handy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 7, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> lock out button :confused: In 'not gay world' we call that a safety catch



Mate, He is right.. the Automatic Lock out or ALO is located on the base of the trigger to prevent the shooter from engaging in full auto every time it was fired.;)


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2008)

WTF are you talking about?  :confused:


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 7, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> WTF are you talking about?  :confused:



There is a button on the base of the trigger.When its depressed it engages full auto. when you unlock it it goes back to single shot.


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> There is a button on the base of the trigger.When its depressed it engages full auto. when you unlock it it goes back to single shot.



Huh, we never had that on ours and I used an Austrian and two different types of Lithgow ones :confused:

We just had a safety catch and the two stage trigger.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 7, 2008)

So...what ya'll are saying is

it's compact, nice balance, accurate with a trigger system that is good or rubbish, trigger pressure that is woeful or good, mags are great but too bulky, scope could be more powerful, fold-up front grip sucks so put it up and you don't completely trust it. 

Sounds a bit confusing. I'd better crack open another beer.


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2008)

If they werent so expensive I'd buy one just to have, I liked using it though I prefer the M series.


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2008)

Single shot lock out was a small circle metal thing in the bottom of the trigger, it was only ever used on the range. Pointless.
The two phase trigger pressure worked, squease a little, single shots, squease a lot and you'd rock and roll and it wasn't hard to master, but it was still a shitty system, very clunky, it could have been refined so it didn't feel like leggo.

We've got new ones coming through and I've read that the Kiwis are looking to upgrade as well.





Click link for hi res.
http://www.defence.gov.au/media/download/2008/Oct/20081031/20081028adf8208022_381.jpg

Still sticking with a x1.5 battle sight, but the battalions have better off the shelf sights in the armoury, so that's no biggie.

Pardus I thought you're IWS's had the handle locked in the down position, because they had a very short barrel, shorter than our carbine version IIRC? I'm also thinking they had no bayonet lug, but that's a hazy memeory.

Will that STG is amusing, the forward bolt assist and last round lock out was a already a feature integrated into the Steyr, I'm not sure why they'd re invent the wheel and make it less stream lined than what it was.


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2008)

digrar said:


> Single shot lock out was a small circle metal thing in the bottom of the trigger, it was only ever used on the range. Pointless.
> The two phase trigger pressure worked, squease a little, single shots, squease a lot and you'd rock and roll and it wasn't hard to master, but it was still a shitty system, very clunky, it could have been refined so it didn't feel like leggo.
> 
> We've got new ones coming through and I've read that the Kiwis are looking to upgrade as well.
> ...



Nope, handle was movable, you might be thinking of the tankie's version, that was short and I dont think they had a bayonet mount, we did for sure and we used it, ask the Aussie company we did a bayonet charge against in Perth


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd read somewhere that the reason the Aussie versions were less reliable than the Austrian ones was because they apparently used an inferior metal for the innads to make it a bit cheaper to produce. 

And really, after having worked for a government myself, it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 7, 2008)

We got rid of the nebulous gay stuff on it Pardus.  Hence no trigger lockout.  We also had a better optic.  Very similar to the EO Tech you see now but 1980s tech.

Yep we are upgrading.  Rails for Africa, working parts release like the AR family.  We trialed a whole lot of optics and the winner was a 4X Acog with a micro red dot on top and irons on the side for SHTF.  Possibly a large battery unit in the butt so the rails will be powered.  No need to change batteries as often that way.

I normally carry the 203 version through personal experience.  No worries about a foward hand grip on that.  If you do fire one be aware that on the right hand side of the piston chamber there are 2 small holes.  Never cover these with a finger or thumb, trust me on this.

Feed the trigger group copious amounts of graphite and it will slick it up a lot.
On the gas piston there are 3 split washers that provide the seal.  Make sure the splits are in different spots when you put the piston in or you will have trouble.  Austrian parts are good to go, Aussie parts are not so good, I think they employ some luxors at ADI because it has been noted that the quality of parts and in some cases whole rifles has gone to the pack over the years.  No offense to the Aussies brethren its just you pay lazy people to much for to little work, hence the NZ capital of Sydney.   

Most of our rifles are older than the Soldiers using them 87,90,91 series,  they still work.  It is a very accurate rifle.  The ANZAC shooting teams regularly clean up with them (don't mention the Arabs with their non spec SUSAT they wont show to anyone!!!)

Its short as, on patrol in the Ulu I lock it into my hip and have approx 20cm extending forward so I hardly ever get snagged up on trees/vines and its always ready to give the good news to the Musos.  We had the SF version till some fag with no idea took it away and replaced it with the carbine.  That was awesome, loud as hell but as easy to carry as an SMG.

Its a butt heavy slut but I find the 203 balances it out well.  It's shit for bayonet work but our bayonets are arse as well so either way we cant win.

Our Teir 1 SF use the M4, the gilled ones used to use the SF Aug in the Kleppers for a bit, they might still do.  They get to do what they want, I can't say which rifle is better.  The last M4 I used was a owned by a Malaysian Cobra and it was a chunk of shit.  Mind you so was he.

If you buy one get an A2 and B&T rail and you'll be as flash a rat with a gold tooth.


----------



## digrar (Nov 7, 2008)

The reliability was never a factor in my two Battalions, that story may be a legacy of early models and by the time I got in had been rectified.
I think I recall seeing one going to an armourer, most dramas I did see were a operator error thing, numpties using oil where graphite powder would have been more appropriate or a total lack of cleaning.

Mac is the carbine fitted with a locked down front grip?
 Thinking back it might be our carbines that come sans bayonet lug.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like it..its a nice weapon to fire, accurate and cleaning and maintenance is not difficult to train recruits.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 8, 2008)

Our carbines like 3RAR carry have a bayonet lug.  The commando/SF version that Armd and a few other elms used had a locked down foregrip and no bayonet lug.

Buggers must be keeping the good parts for yourselves 

We have had a lot of trouble with bolt sleeves not being up to spec and cracking or breaking teeth, receivers that cracked down the side or had the locking lugs stripped out and gas pistons that were getting blown off.
It was identified that poor quality metal was the culprit in a few cases, the rest was put down to normal wear and tear.

Off the top of my head ADI made 52 changes to the Aug for ease of manufacture.  The worst IMHO being squaring off the pistol grip and making it bulkier.  They need to catch up on a few things, the Stg77? we played with a while back had a bolt sleeve with teeth approx 5mm longer than normal.  The rep told us that they changed to it 8 years ago and found it eliminated 60% of stoppages.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2008)

Interesting.

Get your hands on an M16 bayonet if you can, it's fits the Steyr fine and is a much better quality bayonet.





Mac_NZ said:


> We got rid of the nebulous gay stuff on it Pardus.  Hence no trigger lockout.  We also had a better optic.  Very similar to the EO Tech you see now but 1980s tech.
> 
> Yep we are upgrading.  Rails for Africa, working parts release like the AR family.  We trialed a whole lot of optics and the winner was a 4X Acog with a micro red dot on top and irons on the side for SHTF.  Possibly a large battery unit in the butt so the rails will be powered.  No need to change batteries as often that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 8, 2008)

One way of getting an M16 bayonet (they're illegal to import without a permit) is to rock on down to your local cop shop and explain why you want one and ask for a permit to import from the Arms Officer and buy one off of ebay or somewhere. That way we won't seize it if we find it ;)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheers Spitfire, so in other words you will add it to your stash of eastern European porn that didn't get disposed of 

We issue the M7,  Utter junk.  I played with the Aussie Buck ones in Robo bks and the were solid as but damn do they weigh a ton.  For that weight I can carry two full extra mags.  The Marines have a decent looking job that looks to work ok as a field knife.  Once I find a buyer for my spare kidney I might purchase one.

I keep a sharpened toothbrush in my boot for SHTF encounters   Can never be to careful when the natives start throwing sharpened mangoes.


----------



## digrar (Nov 8, 2008)

The buck is rubbish too, we don't do the bayonet course with them as they break... We use a m16 for the course but carry (or didn't carry in my case) the buck.
 I have big hands, so the pistol grip wasn't something I ever thought about.
 How are you boys going to feel about carrying a French weapon? I know they're not your most favourite people... (ADI was bought out by Thales a French mob).


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to say, our bayonets are excellent, and I for one have cut wire to "try it out"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 8, 2008)

digrar said:


> The buck is rubbish too, we don't do the bayonet course with them as they break... We use a m16 for the course but carry (or didn't carry in my case) the buck.
> I have big hands, so the pistol grip wasn't something I ever thought about.
> How are you boys going to feel about carrying a French weapon? I know they're not your most favourite people... (ADI was bought out by Thales a French mob).



We already use their MBITRs.  Don't know where our A3s will be coming from yet, hopefully Austria after that bit of information


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mac_NZ said:


> We already use their MBITRs.  Don't know where our A3s will be coming from yet, hopefully Austria after that bit of information



Our SF guys use the A3..Mixed reviews..


----------



## Poccington (Nov 11, 2008)

I fucking hate the 1.5 optical sight 

Still, it's a nice reliable weapon that is pretty nice to fire. The front grip isn't worth a wank though, I usually just flip it up and use the trigger guard. It's reliable as well, I've literally never had a stoppage on the range with it. I find it to be quite light as well, although with a 203 it gets a bit front heavy.

All in all though it's a nice weapon with a shit sight


----------

